# How I Handled A Swarm...



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Sounds like you have it well in hand


----------



## Sir_Gregory (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Tenbears


----------



## Sir_Gregory (Apr 19, 2013)

My dad posted a few videos of this on yooutube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HevgWAcIJ1g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EygaQA3n5VA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=nuPbhb7rd3w&feature=endscreen


----------

